# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Perfil batimétrico de un embalse

## juliant

Hola,

Por favor, necesitaría vuestra ayuda para que em indiqueis donde puedo conseguir el perfil batimetrico de la jarosa (en Madrid)

mil gracias de antemano y un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Hola,
> 
> Por favor, necesitaría vuestra ayuda para que em indiqueis donde puedo conseguir el perfil batimetrico de la jarosa (en Madrid)
> 
> mil gracias de antemano y un saludo


Hola

Eso va a estar complicado. Los planos batimétricos de los embalses parecen ser Secreto de Estado.

Prueba a ponerte en contacto con el Canal de Isabel II, o intenta buscar planos topográficos de la zona anteriores a la creación del embalse.

----------

